# WCA 2009 regulations: Your input or feedback for the new regulations?



## Erik (Nov 11, 2008)

I was not really sure where to post this, but seeing this was from the WCA which is about speedcubing and because this is the most popular part of the forum I decided to post it here.
Mods: if you don't like it here please move it.

Ron posted a message on the offical WCA forum and also on speedcubing.com I thought I'd give him a helping hand and also post it here.
If you want to say anything about the new version of the regulations in 2009, feedback or new things you think should be described in it, please do it here:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=473

*Edit: and with 'here' I mean that forum, NOT HERE*


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 12, 2008)

Clocks that are only one move away from solved should be a +2 instead of a DNF. Since Clock is only a mean of 3, getting a DNF really screws you. Its not very hard to DNF a clock by current rules, so someone who is clearly better (10, 10, DNF) can lose to someone who gets 18, 17, 21. It's a little on the unfair side.

I will leave it up to Ron whether this has a tolerance of only 1-2 hours away or whether it can go up to 6 hours away.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 12, 2008)

Clock could easily be average of 5 instead of mean of 3. Two extra attempts for a puzzle which takes such a short time to solve won't lengthen competitions too much, and it will solve the DNF problem (you could get a DNF and still win the competition).


----------

